# Pitbull threw up 3 days straight...



## MistyTheMisfit (Dec 30, 2011)

I came home and the house smelled so bad. She threw up in her cage. I figured the toy I got her for Christmas she ate some of it and was throwing up because of that. Now this is day 3. What is weird is she only Threw up once yesterday and once today. She went to the bathroom and it was hard. Honestly I don't have money right now for a VET. Last time I took her to the vet he made me pay $500 bucks to run a bunch of tests on her to see what she was allergic to because she was itching so much. She is 1 years old.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome, has anything changed recently with the food? Does she eat super fast maybe? and does she eat the food she throws up? Or do you give her more food? How is her pooping?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i totally understand that vets are expensive but u gotta at least then spend some time documenting everything so maybe someone here can help u. can u account for all toys? bones? or anything missing? 

we assume same food as b4....does she eat differently....hurts to eat? does she eat at same speed? how much does she eat? ..... i mean u need to document anything and everything to compare to what i hope is you knowing some of answers to the questions asked in comparison to the past when she was healthy.

let us know any details


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you sure its only once a day she has thrown up? sometimes they try and clean it up themselfs if you arent there to get it. She eating and drinking fine? after she eats is it when she pukes? Are her vaccinations all up to date { doesnt mean she cant get something she has been vaccinated for , but helps to know if she is vulnerable }. If she was blocked I wouldnt think she would be having normal Bowel movements, the strong smell has me thinking parvo { they dont always have diarreah with parvo atleast not at 1st} but if she is acting normal not lethargic that doesnt really fit. I would give her some water and watch her closely while you are home see if she holds it down. and Also feed her while you are able to be home to watch her for an hour or so afterwards, good to know if she cant hold anything down then a vet visit would be needed immed. The only thing you really gotta watch is fluids I prob wouldnt feed her for a day or so , make sure fluids stay down if they dont then you run the risk of dehydration. What was the toy you gave her? a stuffy? any chance she could have gotten into anything else? plants? cleaners?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I would call your vet. Offer small amounts of pedialite to keep up hydration. If it is parvo that is serious. He may be able to advise you over the phone. Provide specifics. Ask if you can do time payment. My vet allows this for emergancies but I've been with him for years. Apply for care credit. Let us know how he is doing. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

How old is the dog/puppu? If its a puppy, might be parvo.


----------



## MistyTheMisfit (Dec 30, 2011)

She 1 year old. She has all of her shots. We bought her a toy on Christmas any she ripped it to shreds. I'm sure she ate some of it. I was eating ground beef and I left the burnt parts on the plate got up to go to the bathroom and she was eating it. I ran back in the room and told her to go to her cage. She knows better then that. Kinda my fault. She just ate a little food and was drinking water. She pooped and it was hard but very black. She ate about 20 mins ago and she hasn't liked yet. She laying on the couch. I was pushing on her stomach a little and she seemed fine no pain.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of toy did she ingest? At her age, with a known vaccination history and a known foreign body ingestion, I would worry about a blockage most. Has she been pooping normally the last three days? Eating normally? I also worry about 'black' poop, as anything that causes a perforation or bleeding high in the intestinal tract will show up as clotted (dried) blood in the poop, which looks black..... however, so can eating different foods, so it's kind of important to know exactly what she could have gotten into and what she has eaten the last few days.
She doesn't 'know better' than to eat a nice discarded hamburger while you are in the bathroom. That's very anthropomorphic. Dogs are, by nature, scavengers and will, well, scavenge things they feel are there for the taking. A few pieces of burnt ground beef aren't the culprit here.


----------



## MistyTheMisfit (Dec 30, 2011)

She drinking water as we speak. The toy was made of rope kinda of hard to explain the toy but it was the longest lasting toy she's had. It was stiff and made for pulling. if she throws up again I will take her in. She hasn't eating a lot in the last few days. I put 2 scoops of her food in the dish last night and she hasn't eaten it all. Her poop is super small. She pisses like normal. She seemed totally normal all 3 days beside the piling part.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

What makes you think she ate part of the rope toy? I have dogs that will annihilate a rope toy, but not eat any of it, and others who absolutely can not have rope because they will.
It's good she is drinking. The lack of appetite and the lower volume of poop would still lead me to think blockage or ingestion.... not cheap to diagnose or, heaven forbid, have to treat. Please keep us posted.
I give my indiscriminate eaters a couple tablespoons of pumpkin (regular canned pumpkin, not pie filling) to aid in pushing things along (works great on diarrhea too) though that won't clear a real, serious, blockage. If she isn't eating, this won't help.
I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## MistyTheMisfit (Dec 30, 2011)

She throws up like hours later after eating. The puke was yellow and looked like rice. She drank water and she playing. I figured she ate parts of it cause it was mauled. If it blockage or ingestion what would I need to do? She throws up again I'll take her to the emergency. Just notice a red rash on her stomach. Literally as I was writing this my girl said she has a rash. I did get her this tic med and sprayed it on her maybe she licked that and now she throwing up? She licks herself a lot?


----------



## MistyTheMisfit (Dec 30, 2011)

I just read that the spray should have been rubbed in the wiped off with a towel 10 mins later. I did not whip it off. The spray got her sick. Had to be because that was the day it started. Now what do I do?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

chances are she ate something that blocked her up .. Diesel does this and will throw up occasionally for 3-4 days sometimes... just keep an eye on her and see if she's ing normal.. if its a blockage it usually comes out runny


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im guessing its the tick spray , what brand and where did you get it? I used one of those cheap flea treatments on my cat from walmart one time and he got ecxtremely ill from it, puked , lost his appetite was horrible. The vet explained there is no regulation on products like that so these cheapy flea and tick treatments can be extemely toxic and they are allowed to sell them without any tests or regulation having to be followed. Good reason to go with a good brand { although all are toxic , the better higher end brands go through more testing} you have to follow direction to a key though. My bet is the rash and her puking has to do more with that tick spray then the toy. I would call the vet let them know what it was you put on her and let them know she most likely ingested it and see what they think you should do. I would also mention the black poop thats usually a sign of a bleed high up in her system as mentioned already above.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Im guessing its the tick spray , what brand and where did you get it? I used one of those cheap flea treatments on my cat from walmart one time and he got ecxtremely ill from it, puked , lost his appetite was horrible. The vet explained there is no regulation on products like that so these cheapy flea and tick treatments can be extemely toxic and they are allowed to sell them without any tests or regulation having to be followed. Good reason to go with a good brand { although all are toxic , the better higher end brands go through more testing} you have to follow direction to a key though. My bet is the rash and her puking has to do more with that tick spray then the toy. I would call the vet let them know what it was you put on her and let them know she most likely ingested it and see what they think you should do. I would also mention the black poop thats usually a sign of a bleed high up in her system as mentioned already above.


:goodpost: Def the best plan of action.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

my dog ate my boxers one time, and they came out perfect and in tact, just with crap on them lol.








wore em the next day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG miguel NASTY LMAO ... ewwwww


----------

